# Another bender question - JD2 Model 3 - anyone use it?



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

I have access to a JD Squared model 3 bender. I'm thinking about buying dies for 1" and 1/2" tubing, but they're expensive and I'm wondering if such a bender will work for .035 and .049 tubing.

The site says,


> Wall thicknesses less than .083" may require an anti-springback block added to the followbar to help limit springback and prevent wrinkling.


The 1/2" die is rated down to .035, but I still would like to hear from anyone who's used one of these or similar, rather than spending $145 on a die and getting low-quality bends.

Thanks very much!

-JN


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

JaquesN said:


> I have access to a JD Squared model 3 bender. I'm thinking about buying dies for 1" and 1/2" tubing, but they're expensive and I'm wondering if such a bender will work for .035 and .049 tubing.
> 
> The site says,
> 
> ...


I have one and it's a struggle to get it to work well. I'd say no go with 1" .035 4130. It will only produce good quality bends in 7/8 035 about half the time.


----------



## lynd (May 19, 2006)

It seems we have been getting a lot of "will this or that bender work" questions lately. And I too have been wondering what works well, and what doesn't. From what I've read/seen, there are a couple options that really work well, without filling tubes full of sand, etc.

For smaller tubes and tighter radiuses, you need something like the Anvil Mr. Bendy Bender, or a Di-Arco. For larger radiuses, a tubing roller is needed.

Maybe this would be a good opportunity for those pros out there to show off what works for them for easy setup, repeatable bends.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I have an Anvil bender and it's outstanding. 

FWIW, a three ring roller seems to only work well if you want an entire length of tube rolled. plan on losing 4-6" from each end. Plan on it not being the ideal tool if you intend to bend a portion of a large diameter tube such as a main triangle tube.


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

Lynd, good point.

I will relay what I know:

I have a Ridgid mini bender. If I stuff the tubing with brazing rods, I have had good results bending up to 3/8 x .035" tubing. To make the bends, I hold the bender in a vise and use a cheater bar to make a nice slow arc.

Looking for an upgrade from this tool, which was not really meant to do what I'm doing with it. I'd also like to be able to bend 1 and 1.125 x .047" tubing.

I don't really have a lot of money to spend on tooling. I've tried using sheaves (pulleys) but haven't had much luck finding ones which take a round belt. Ones designed for a trapezoidal belt will not work as benders, in my limited experience.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

anybody been sand packing thin wall tubing on a JD2 or similar? think it would help? Ive heard talk of that tactic being used with a HF pipe kinker. I have a JD at the shop but only have one set of dies at the moment. never done anything other than a bunch of 1.5 sch40.

does anyone know of some kind of die rental or exchange for these?


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I sand pack with our bender, works great, isn't too difficult or messy

Matt


----------



## offroadcyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

I have the JD2 Model 3 with 5/8, 7/8 and 1-1/8 dies.
With the 5/8 die, I've bent .035 up to 90 degrees with no kinking.
With the 7/8 and 1-1/8 dies, I've bent .049 more than 90 degrees with no kinking... .035 tends to kink. I haven't tried packing with sand or brazing rod, but I will give it a shot.


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

Can anyone verify that a 3/4"x.035" tube filled with sand on a JD2 Model 3 will produce clean bends? The 0.58" minimum wall thickness disclaimer has me worried. I don't want to make a $500 mistake by purchasing one of these and it failing.

Thanks


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

It's pretty simple - if where you are making the bend there is no internal or external support of the tube, thinner walled tubes will kink. If you just support the tube partially, path of least resistance dictates that where the tube is not supported is where it will collapse.

I think if you're going to invest in a bender, it really should be one that fully supports the tube in the bend zone - because let's face it - sooner or later you're going to want to do 0.035" and below and there's little point investing in something that's going to be obsolete before you know it.

Of course Alternative B is take a bunch of tubing to a Mandrel Bending place and go crazy.


----------



## biketrials25 (Jan 20, 2008)

18bikes: When you pack tubes with sand do you weld plugs on the ends? I know some people just use duct tape and thought that would just budge and the tube would still kink.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Getting .035 to bend kink free isn't hard. It's thinner than that that gets tricky.

The only tubes that you would use a band/ring roller on are curved top tubes, and curved seat stays like a cruiser... full length bends.

For s bend stays, a Diacro with large (custom) radius blocks works well, but you can limp along in the garage for not much money with Ridgid geared benders, or a host of others.. they require some head scratching and trial and error to get repeatable results that are in plane, etc. and to some extent, the bender and it's shortcomings will dictate where you can and can't bend and to what extent.

If I was into production, I would try to make two full length dies with the desired stay profile, one fixed, one powered by hydraulic ram, insert straight tube, ram, pull tube out. With cnc you could even make the dies fit tapered stays.

The Anvil is likely the best route.. not sure if you need to buy a bender for each dia or what.

-Schmitty-


----------

